# Oct 11-18 in Victoria Vancouver Island



## Greg G (Apr 27, 2008)

Got an exchange into WorldMark Victoria.
Have looked at the weather averages for that month but was looking for comments on the weather from people who live in or near that area or frequent it.

Greg


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 27, 2008)

May I ask what exchange company you used to get the week and how far in advance?  Also look for a report from you afterwards if you don't mind   We are Worldmark owners wanting to stay there in 8/09.


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2008)

October can be a really mixed bag.  It could rain all week, it could be sunny all week or a combination.  I know that's not particularly helpful, but that's the nature of weather on the west coast.

It is a beautiful time of year, though.  The leaves are changing, if it's sunny, it will be briskly cool in the morning, and light jacket weather in the afternoon.  There are lots of inside things to do in and around Victoria, and if it's raining, it won't be bitterly cold, and probably not torrential downpours for a day at a time.  Just bring or buy an umbrella and away you go.

Very nice time of year to visit - not too many tourists.

Bev

Edited to add:  Not sure where you're flying in - Vancouver or Victoria.  If it's Vancouver and you're planning on taking the ferry, you may want to make a reservation for the trip over.  That weekend is Canadian Thanksgiving, and although it's not nearly the big deal it is to you folks, ferry traffic could be quite heavy on Friday and Saturday.  You won't be returning until the following weekend, which won't be as bad.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 27, 2008)

Bev, thanks for the info.  I kind of thought the weather could be be a mixed bag based on the daily history for that time period but thought I would ask.  We won't let that spoil the trip and like you said just bring an umbrella.  We also plan on renting a car to explore parts of the island.  Haven't gotten my airfare yet but thanks for the heads up on the ferry during the Canadian Thanksgiving.  Anyone have comments on whether to fly into Victoria, or into Vancouver and then take the ferry (scenic?, cost?, etc)

Cathyb, I used II and put in my request back in May of '07.  I gave them a fairly wide period of June 19 '08 to Oct 18 '08 and the exchange came in yesterday.  I'm guessing WorldMark Victoria is not easy to exchange into when you are not a WorldMark owner so I took the first thing they found.  I used a 3bdrm Star Island Easter week to get it.

Greg


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2008)

I would guess that Victoria will be more expensive, but round trip ferry will be over a hundred dollars plus a reservation fee, etc. 

To me, I'd rather fly direct, but then taking the ferry is no thrill for me.  It's  a scenic ride, but there's nothing that spectacular, no "narrative" or anything like that.

JMHO.


----------

